# Truck reviews



## mossyoakpro (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm not trying to start a "who's is bigger" thread here but I need some real world reviews on an F250 Crew 4wd Powerstroke and a Ram 2500 crew 4wd Cummins.

I'm going to be pulling a 24-26 foot enclosed trailer loaded with furniture and I'm guessing the weight will be somewhere in the 10-12 lb range when loaded and a little heavier on occasion.

I'm on the fence as they are both great trucks and the price difference is really not enough to sway me either way.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Longbeard1975 (Jul 1, 2019)

The Cummins is made to pull period. The Ford will be a more comfortable ride, that’s my experience I really liked the Dodge but bought the Ford because of the ride on long hunting trips and work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

I towed two at least 30 inch wide X 20 ft long pieces of maple on a trailer with my 2500 hemi,,,,no problem,,,,


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jul 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I towed two at least 30 inch wide X 20 ft long pieces of maple on a trailer with my 2500 hemi,,,,no problem,,,,



I really need a diesel as some of the buying trips will be through the mountains...If I was staying on flat ground I would not hesitate to get the gas burner.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jul 1, 2019)

Longbeard1975 said:


> The Cummins is made to pull period. The Ford will be a more comfortable ride, that’s my experience I really liked the Dodge but bought the Ford because of the ride on long hunting trips and work.



I would have thought the Ram would ride better due to the coil springs instead of the leaf springs....I'll be running a lot of miles so that's something to consider.  Thanks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

mossyoakpro said:


> I really need a diesel as some of the buying trips will be through the mountains...If I was staying on flat ground I would not hesitate to get the gas burner.


I've got the long bed and mine rides great,,,,turning radius is lousy,,,,I don't know about Ford's but mine has the full size front axle,,,,


----------



## Longbeard1975 (Jul 1, 2019)

I was about to buy a new truck so I rented a 2018 Dodge 2500 crew to pull my camper to west Texas for a job I pulled it back with a F250 crew both 4x4 Same trailer,route ,basically apples to apples comparison. Personally I liked the Ford better and it rode better imo. But both are good trucks and if I was pulling a lot of weight often I’d have gone with the Cummins it is made to work.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 1, 2019)

I used to be a Ford guy through and through,  but I'm not impressed with the Ford engines or transmissions,  I would lean towards the Dodge for the Cummins engine,  and the 68rfe transmission if you can get it,   not sure if its still available or not,  but the AS68RC trans is not bulletproof like they claim, and extremely expensive if you have to rebuild or replace it.     Also from what I hear the Cummins will get you better fuel mileage than the current powerstroke will.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 1, 2019)

If you want a manual transmission you better hurry up because RAM discontinued them last year. Some 2018’s left around though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Get you the Ram with the 700hp Demon engine in it,,,,????next year,,,,


----------



## transfixer (Jul 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I towed two at least 30 inch wide X 20 ft long pieces of maple on a trailer with my 2500 hemi,,,,no problem,,,,



    Keep an eye on that Hemi engine,   they're having issues with the roller lifters wiping out the cam lobes,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Keep an eye on that Hemi engine,   they're having issues with the roller lifters wiping out the cam lobes,,,


Mines 18 yrs old,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Keep an eye on that Hemi engine,   they're having issues with the roller lifters wiping out the cam lobes,,,


not in the 6.4  just 5.7  2500s have the 6.4 from 18 up   possibly in some 17s too


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jul 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> I used to be a Ford guy through and through,  but I'm not impressed with the Ford engines or transmissions,  I would lean towards the Dodge for the Cummins engine,  and the 68rfe transmission if you can get it,   not sure if its still available or not,  but the AS68RC trans is not bulletproof like they claim, and extremely expensive if you have to rebuild or replace it.     Also from what I hear the Cummins will get you better fuel mileage than the current powerstroke will.




The 68rfe is the standard now in the Ram 2500 trucks, the Aisen is reserved solely for the 3500 and the HO Cummins...I hear the RFE is good as long as you leave everything stock which is the case with me.  I'm a guy who keeps a truck a long time as I still have my 1999 Tacoma that I bought new and a 2002 Ford Excursion....My wife is nearing retirement and wants to open an antique shop as that has been her dream at retirement for a while...as for me I get to drive her around the country dragging a trailer buying merchandise.  LOL

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 2, 2019)

My ram 2500 is extremely comfortable,  at least in the driver seat.  I've taken a couple long trips in it so far and was EXTREMELY pleased with the ride comfort.  The stiff towing suspension makes bumps a little more noticeable for the passengers though.  It doesn't bother me at all,  but then again I also drove a 95 jeep wrangler for 8 years before I bought the ram so just about any suspension feels like a cloud compared to that lol.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 2, 2019)

mossyoakpro said:


> The 68rfe is the standard now in the Ram 2500 trucks, the Aisen is reserved solely for the 3500 and the HO Cummins...I hear the RFE is good as long as you leave everything stock which is the case with me.  I'm a guy who keeps a truck a long time as I still have my 1999 Tacoma that I bought new and a 2002 Ford Excursion....My wife is nearing retirement and wants to open an antique shop as that has been her dream at retirement for a while...as for me I get to drive her around the country dragging a trailer buying merchandise.  LOL
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!


 
   Yes,  the 68rfe is fine as long as the motor is kept stock,  it doesn't last long if a tuner is put on the truck though,   the AS68's are having problems even with stock engines though,   they aren't lasting that long,  and parts for those are unbelievably expensive. and hard to come by.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 2, 2019)

I would suggest this if it is an option, buy a used dodge, or ford before they got the new diesels they have had since?? Not sure what year but they are horrrrrrrrible and expensive to fix( all diesels are $$ to fix to some extent). You can get a much better truck for way less money.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 2, 2019)

Or if new is only option then dodge, but only because the ford is so bad.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 3, 2019)

"Woof..."





New 2018, Tradesman, Cummins, 4WD, Anti-spin rear diff,  Chrome Group, Popular Equipment Group, Auto Level Rear Air Supsension, 5th wheel prep group, etc. "Burma Shave!" While I like the Ford's, (still own one), for your stated needs, and new, this is the ticket for the price.  
Window Sticker
Advertised around $ 48K, (hint, Huntsville, AL)


----------



## nix03 (Jul 3, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Keep an eye on that Hemi engine,   they're having issues with the roller lifters wiping out the cam lobes,,,


Ours didn’t make it 80k miles and Dodge admitted to having problems but will not do anything. Not another Dodge for us!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 3, 2019)

nix03 said:


> Ours didn’t make it 80k miles and Dodge admitted to having problems but will not do anything. Not another Dodge for us!!



you can go to the Dodge owners website, register, and put in your VIN.  It will tell you if there is a recall on your truck.  If there was, and you have had it repaired, Dodge should refund your money


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2019)

If you want to drive, get a Ford. If you want to work on your truck, get a Ram.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 3, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you want to drive, get a Ford. If you want to work on your truck, get a Ram.




lol  right. I have a friend that is a Ford certified mechanic with special training on the diesel engines.   He drives a Chevy.  He says he has to get to work to make money, and the Chevy has given him the best service.

 I have seen plenty of Fords laying up in the shops with bad engines, bad injection pumps, bad fuel pumps (where the entire cab of the truck had to be pulled to put a pump on the back of the engine) with only 30,000 miles on them.

every builder can and will have issues with their vehicles.  Some more than others.  I have owned them all, Fords, Chevys, Dodges, Nissans, but not the Toyotas.  By far the worst reliability I had was from the Nissan.  I owned it 10 months.  It was in the shop a total of a bit over 10 weeks in those 10 months.   I traded it off for a Dodge.

I have found that the life of a vehicle is in the maintenance.  Treat it right, service it regularly, and you will most probably have a reliable vehicle.  

If you jack it up, install engine tuners, put on hugely oversized tires, or drive it like a maniac, it probably isn't going to last very long.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> lol  right. I have a friend that is a Ford certified mechanic with special training on the diesel engines.   He drives a Chevy.  He says he has to get to work to make money, and the Chevy has given him the best service.
> 
> I have seen plenty of Fords laying up in the shops with bad engines, bad injection pumps, bad fuel pumps (where the entire cab of the truck had to be pulled to put a pump on the back of the engine) with only 30,000 miles on them.
> 
> ...


I gave up on all those Mexican/Canadian trucks, and started buying Nissans made in TN and AL.  Now, I can get 300k out of a truck and still have most of the original parts on it. I have had 0 problems out of 3 Nissans so far. The latest Ford and Chevy I owned, both fell apart after 150k and were work on every month. 1 Nissan, 300k, still had the original starter, alternator, and pretty much everything else.

I have never gotten the reliability out of an "American" brand that I have out of the "Japanese" brands. Guess which ones are actually made in America now?

We own two Nissans and a Chevy. The Nissans run every day with no problems. The Chevy is parked with unfixable problems.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 3, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I gave up on all those Mexican/Canadian trucks, and started buying Nissans made in TN and AL.  Now, I can get 300k out of a truck and still have most of the original parts on it. I have had 0 problems out of 3 Nissans so far. The latest Ford and Chevy I owned, both fell apart after 150k and were work on every month. 1 Nissan, 300k, still had the original starter, alternator, and pretty much everything else.
> 
> I have never gotten the reliability out of an "American" brand that I have out of the "Japanese" brands. Guess which ones are actually made in America now?
> 
> We own two Nissans and a Chevy. The Nissans run every day with no problems. The Chevy is parked with unfixable problems.



and my Dad had a Nissan with less than 100k on it that Nissan said couldn't be fixed.
It would be running fine, then go to missing and finally just die.  No codes stored. It would usually crank right back up and run for a few miles before it would do it again. Nissan said they couldn't find the problem or fix it.   But they still charged Dad over $400 to tell him that.

We took it home, and started going over it with a fine tooth comb.  The only thing we could find wrong with it was a very small antifreeze leak from somewhere around the top of the engine.  We kept looking, and finally found that leak.  It was from a heat chamber that picked up signal to tell the computer to enrich or lean the engine when it was cold or hot.   That little leak was coming out just ahead of the intake throat.  When coolant would build up there while driving, it would suck the antifreeze into the intake, causing the engine to stumble.  If it was a big enough slug, it would kill the engine.  

We pulled the heat chamber apart and found an oring that had a nick out of it.  I put a new .30 oring in, and we never had another issues with the truck dying on him.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, then, you are the one out of 1,000 that I have talked to. I'm on my third Nissan truck. I have yet to have a problem out of any of them from brand new to wore out. My wife is on her second Nissan car/SUV. Same there. Years of driving, no problems.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 5, 2019)

nix03 said:


> Ours didn’t make it 80k miles and Dodge admitted to having problems but will not do anything. Not another Dodge for us!!


What year and engine do you have?


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 7, 2019)

The Fords are quieter than the Dodges if that matters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 7, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> lol  right. I have a friend that is a Ford certified mechanic with special training on the diesel engines.   He drives a Chevy.  He says he has to get to work to make money, and the Chevy has given him the best service.
> 
> I have seen plenty of Fords laying up in the shops with bad engines, bad injection pumps, bad fuel pumps (where the entire cab of the truck had to be pulled to put a pump on the back of the engine) with only 30,000 miles on them.
> 
> ...


We own two Nissans and a Chevy. The Nissans run day after day. The Chevy is parked with all kinds of problems after about 100k. That echoes my experiences over the years. "American" (Canadian/Mexican) vehicles suck nowadays.


----------



## Foxfire (Jul 8, 2019)

24 January 2018.  Bought a 1500 Silverado Z71LT.  Paid Cash.  Retired Army Sarge.

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> We own two Nissans and a Chevy. The Nissans run day after day. The Chevy is parked with all kinds of problems after about 100k. That echoes my experiences over the years. "American" (Canadian/Mexican) vehicles suck nowadays.



I went to buy a Dodge back in 14.  I drove one for 3 days, and ended up with a Ford.  The Dodge just couldn't compare to the Ford.  Fit, finish, mileage and comfort, the Ford was light years ahead.  That was for a 1/2 ton truck.  This truck now has over 140k, and no issues other than a TSB for a transmission connector.

When I went last year to buy a 3/4 ton 4WD, it was just the opposite.  The Ram ran circles around the Ford. I have 18k on it now, and it has been flawless.  We will see how the thing holds up for the long haul

I couldn't force myself to buy a Chevy either time.  IMHO, Chevy is a piece of junk compared to either the Ford or the Ram


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 8, 2019)

My least favorite thing about Chevy is that I work on my own cars, and the 2 chevy's I've worked on for people were both put together bass ackwards.  They put common wear and tear parts in extremely hard to access places.  They're built to rack up labor rates and get people to use dealership mechanics instead of DIY.  About half chevy truck/SUV owners I know love them, and the other half have gone through multiple transmissions before the 100K mark.

Really any of the big names are perfectly fine if you're going to buy new and trade in every 5 years.  If you want something that will last a long time and intend to do the work yourself, you have to research heavily about the current crop of trucks out there for the year you're looking at buying.  Some years Ford is best, some years Ford is the worst.  Same with Ram, and possibly chevy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I went to buy a Dodge back in 14.  I drove one for 3 days, and ended up with a Ford.  The Dodge just couldn't compare to the Ford.  Fit, finish, mileage and comfort, the Ford was light years ahead.  That was for a 1/2 ton truck.  This truck now has over 140k, and no issues other than a TSB for a transmission connector.
> 
> When I went last year to buy a 3/4 ton 4WD, it was just the opposite.  The Ram ran circles around the Ford. I have 18k on it now, and it has been flawless.  We will see how the thing holds up for the long haul
> 
> I couldn't force myself to buy a Chevy either time.  IMHO, Chevy is a piece of junk compared to either the Ford or the Ram


The last Chevy truck I owned, I loved it. Except that something was constantly breaking down on it, it nickle and dimed me to death. When it was running, it was a good truck. 

Fords are my pick of the "domestic" trucks.


----------



## deadend (Jul 28, 2019)

For a real world review look at what most hot shotters drive.  You'll see it's 10:1 Dodge to Ford/Chevy.  There's a reason.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 28, 2019)

What’s a hot shotter?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

If you talking pulling it is the Dodge Cummins, I put nearly 300,000 miles on mine with only normal wear and tear. Further if your towing a long trailer the Dodge turn radius is significantly tighter than the Ford. I learned this hauling hay with a friend who had a Ford diesel.

I personally pulled my buddies dozer on a triple axle trailer with mine. No problem. Thank god for electric brakes!


----------



## klwehunt (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a 01 Dodge cummins w/6 speed 4wd and 380,000 miles have had to put one radiator,one altenator and a couple of clutches in it other than that just oil changes and general maitanance.Its actually a tractor that looks like a truck.lol


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> The last Chevy truck I owned, I loved it. Except that something was constantly breaking down on it, it nickle and dimed me to death. When it was running, it was a good truck.
> 
> Fords are my pick of the "domestic" trucks.


Likewise my Chevy is the same way. Everytime I turn around seems to need something else. I'm a ford guy but got a good deal on it. I can say it does get good gas mileage .


----------



## transfixer (Aug 27, 2019)

They all have their own pluses and minuses,    I used to be a Ford guy through and through,  but any Ford truck made in the last 15 years doesn't impress me,  especially that lousy 5.4 motor,  poor gas mileage,  and troublesome cam phasers,    

    Switched over to first Gen LS series GM trucks a few years ago,  the drivetrains are pretty solid,  once you address the transmission,   but I'll admit little things on the trucks do go out,    hvac actuators,  window motors,  window switches,  etc, etc,  

  We see Dodges with electrical issues constantly at work,  but the Cummins equipped HD trucks seem to last a long time,  at least drivetrain wise,    I don't think I'd ever want to own one ,  because of all the electrical gremlins they have with their TIPM problems though.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 12, 2019)

mike u still looking?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 2, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> mike u still looking?



Not any more...bought a used Ford F250.


----------

